# Just bought a 12 bolt for the 67 !



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just bought a complete 68 12 bolt Chevelle axle assembly ! Once I get the frame painted and front suspension on, it will have a good rear axle to roll on too !


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! What gear ratio do you plan to use?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's still in the car and the code was a little hard to see clearly but I think it's a 3.70 open. If so, I'll leave it for now and maybe add the internal posi unit that replaces the spider gears. I'll get a better look once it's out and I get it home. All 3 of my cars will now have 12 bolt open rears. Maybe I can get a quantity discount for posi units ......:lol:


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I was scared to admit that I was running a 4:10 chevy 12 bolt. whew!!! Might need taller gears haven't had a chance to try her out yet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a nice Chevy 12 bolt in a 66 GTO years ago. 4:10 gears. Man would it launch!!!! It was not so good on the big roads....close to [email protected]


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the 2.56 Safe T Track I just stuck under my '67 for Flat Fresno, CA, I'm turning 3,000 RPM at 92 mph. I also seem to be averaging 19mpg and up. Not so hot off the line, but I'm taking the car on long trips I used to take my "modern" vehicle's on. Much better in the convert! Congrats on what is hopefully a solid and rust free part, Mitch. It's about time you caught a break!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> With the 2.56 Safe T Track I just stuck under my '67 for Flat Fresno, CA, I'm turning 3,000 RPM at 92 mph. I also seem to be averaging 19mpg and up. Not so hot off the line, but I'm taking the car on long trips I used to take my "modern" vehicle's on. Much better in the convert! Congrats on what is hopefully a solid and rust free part, Mitch. It's about time you caught a break!


I have been watching for a correct 67 10 bolt to put the 3.55 posi in that I have but they seem to be scarce and high dollar...:willy: After looking at the 2 piece carrier for the ring gear on the 3.55's, I can see where that would be a weak link. I saw the 12 bolt on craigslist for $300 so I made an appointment to go see it Sunday. After I looked it over and told him I would take it he said he had a guy about 150 miles away that offered him $450 to hold it a couple weeks till he could come get it so that was the new price... I told him I wouldn't have called if he had listed it for that price. He was silent for a minute and asked if I was willing to negotiate at all since I was there and holding 3 100 dollar bills in my hand. I said I would go $350 and he asked if I would split the difference and do $375. I almost told him to stick it where the sun don't shine but a 12 bolt this nice is worth $400 in a NY minute so I agreed. He still extorted another $75 out of me but I got a good deal anyway so I'm happy....:cool Nuttin' comes easy with this car...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That guy needed to be slapped, but it wouldn't do any good. Greed, NO code of ethics, No character. The "It's ALL ABOUT ME" syndrome.We are indeed a country headed down hill, sadly enough. Glad you got the rear end.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> That guy needed to be slapped, but it wouldn't do any good. Greed, NO code of ethics, No character. The "It's ALL ABOUT ME" syndrome.We are indeed a country headed down hill, sadly enough. Glad you got the rear end.


:agree Completely!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> That guy needed to be slapped, but it wouldn't do any good. Greed, NO code of ethics, No character. The "It's ALL ABOUT ME" syndrome.We are indeed a country headed down hill, sadly enough. Glad you got the rear end.


Ain't that the truth.............long gone are the days you could take a persons word to the bank on a hand shake.....

Last year we decided to sell the wooden play set we had built for our son, who no longer used it. It had the fort, slide, monkey rings, swings and climbing wall. We had about $600 in it and we struggled to come up with a fair price. I put it on craigslist for first $250 cash. I couldn't believe the interest and I got the same offers. People said they would pay $350-400 if I would hold it till they got here and I told them all the same thing. First one here with $250 cash gets it. There were 5 people racing to be first and they all arrived within 15 minutes. Of course the first guy here bought it on sight.


----------

